# Diagnostique StarMax



## Invité (12 Mai 2020)

Salut à tous,

j’aurais besoin d’aide pour le diagnostique de mon StarMax (clone du PPC4400)

Au boot, j’ai le « gong » mais rien à l’écran. Le disque dur tourne et s’arrête, le lecteur de CD s’ouvre mais pas de réaction à l’insertion d’un CD), une D7 introduite ne provoque aucune réaction. Reset Pram  non fonctionnel. Reset CUDA ne change rien.

En démarrant sans Ram, toujours le même « gong », rien de plus…

Testé avec la sortie vidéo traditionnelle et une barrette de SDRAM, ensuite avec 2 cartes vidéo fonctionnelles en PCI.
Testé avec d’autres disques durs.
Testé sans carte PCI, ni support de carte PCI.
Testé avec et sans clavier/souris.
Testé avec et sans la carte Sonnet L2/G3.

Un autre test auquel je n’ai pas pensé ?

Merci


----------



## mandigo25 (12 Mai 2020)

Bonjour sur mon powerpc 4400 j'ai eu ce genre de problèmes de démarrage  avec la pile de la PRAM morte.   Il a redémarré ensuite i après l'avoir changé et fait un reset de la PRAM..
Après peut être à voir du côté de l'alimentation?


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Ce qui m'interpelle c'est que les périphériques semblent bien alimentés.
Le disque dur tourne (mais s'arrête), le lecteur de CD s'ouvre et se ferme à la demande.


----------



## Big Ben (13 Mai 2020)

Oula la carte tanzania si je me souviens de son petit nom... très colérique !

Mon 4400 a refusé de démarrer pendant deux bonnes heures, malgré le changement de pile et le reset. Et puis à force d’insister ça c’est mis à fonctionner.
Aux dernières nouvelles ils fonctionne toujours avec sa pile de remplacement.

Je vais en restaurer un bientôt, je te dirais ce qu’il en est.


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2020)

Ok, merci.
C'est pas trop pressé, c'est mon spare.
Mais ça m'agace fortement, d'autant que après les tests pratiqués j'ai l'impression qu'il ne reste que la CM…


----------



## Big Ben (13 Mai 2020)

Oui c’est très agaçant, je pense que en restant correctement alimenté par la pile pendant un moment le reset cuda fonctionne correctement et l’ordinateur démarre mais c’est empirique et bizarre. J’aimerais bien savoir ce qui se passe réellement.


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2020)

Le cuda fonctionne.
Je suis obligé de presser sur le bouton à chaque fois que je démonte des parties importantes (Carte G3/L2 ou carte support PCI)

Je me suis suis souvenu avoir demandé une carte support PCI en faisant une recherche sur le Net sur les cartes Tanzania. C'était en 2007 ! 
J'ai retrouvé la carte qu'on m'avait filé à l'époque, remise en à la place de l'originale, mais niet… Toujours écran noir et aucune réaction.

Je ne crois pas à l'alim, puisque le disque dur tourne, le lecteur de CD souvre et se ferme, et les 2 ventilateurs fonctionne normalement.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Mai 2020)

J'avais eu un soucis comme ça assez gonflant avec mon 4400 qui refusait de démarrer...
J'ai du le démonter 2 ou 3 fois, à chaque fois, il démarrait correctement une fois démonté .
J'ai finis par m'apercevoir que c'était le riser PCI. 
Le support censé le maintenir en place par le dessus l'inclinait un poil trop et ça bloquait la machine.
Mais si tu as essayé sans... c'est pas ça.


----------



## Invité (13 Mai 2020)

Oui, il y a… 13 ans !
J'ai utilisé un autre riser (de 4400) pendant un certain temps et j'ai remis celui d'origine.

Mais là, j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout foiré…

L'absence de son particulier sans Ram m'a attiré.

J'ai relevé toutes les barrettes du SM1 (StarMax) pour vérifier. Juste le chime, donc ce n'est pas une piste valide.
J'ai remis les barrettes à l'arrache, et là…
Petite fumée sur le slot 1 (single bank). J'arrête l'ordi en catastrophe. La barrette de ce slot a pris cher, et le riser aussi…

Et idem que le SM2 qui me posait soucis : 
gong et plus rien d'autre

Je suis un poil dégouté d'avoir flingué 2 cartes mère…


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Mai 2020)

Le 4400 (comme le StarMax je suppose) a des barrettes RAM très particulières, des barrettes EDO 3.3V (contre 5V pour la plupart des barrettes EDO), des barrettes unbuffered, 2K refresh pas facile à trouver, avec un des 3 slot qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face (pourquoi faire simple:-(

Coté disque dur/CD, 2 prises IDE, sans fonction Master/Slave, mais on peut facilement mettre un CF à la place du HD.


----------



## Big Ben (14 Mai 2020)

Avec un peu de chance c’est juste la barrette de ram qui a pris.

J’y pense, vérifie au voltmètre les tensions en sortie d’alimentation, ce sont de vieilles alimentations maintenant pas spécialement de très grande qualité déjà à l’époque. Si ça se trouve tu as un rail d’alimentation pas bien vaillant.

Et j’en profite de vous avoir sous la main chers possesseurs de 4400-likes, je n’arrive pas à trouver d’infos détaillées sur la fameuse barrette de 4Mo de sgram. J’aimerais savoir si en changeant les chips de ma 1mo dram je peux l’upgrader pour avoir des résolutions correctes, si vous avez des photos !


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Mai 2020)

Le mien a sa barrette VRAM d'origine, une 2Mo (AP2761-04).






Mais je n'utilise pas le video de la CM, j'ai mis dedans une carte PCI 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 pour Mac.


----------



## Invité (14 Mai 2020)

Pareil, j'ai (j'avais des cartes PCI)
Il me reste une VRAM, celle d'origine du Starmax, ça doit être une 512 je pense…
J'avais une 4Mo que j'ai revendue il y a bien longtemps une fois trouvé une carte PCI bien plus performante (une Twin Turbo et une radeon Mac Edition)

Bon, ben là, j'ai deux briques…

Celui du grenier ne démarre toujours pas, et j'ai cramé la carte mère de celui qui est sous mon bureau.

J'ai tout échangé, cartes mères, cartes vidéo, mémoires, boitiers, etc… 

Toujours le gong, les ventilos qui fonctionnent, les disques durs qui tournent, et les lecteurs CD qui s'ouvrent et se ferment…


J'ai dans l'idée que trouver une carte mère de Starmax sera quasi impossible, et une CM de 4400 (par dépit) ça ne va pas être facile…   
Dégouté d'être aussi con !


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance c’est juste la barrette de ram qui a pris.
> 
> J’y pense, vérifie au voltmètre les tensions en sortie d’alimentation, ce sont de vieilles alimentations maintenant pas spécialement de très grande qualité déjà à l’époque. Si ça se trouve tu as un rail d’alimentation pas bien vaillant.
> 
> Et j’en profite de vous avoir sous la main chers possesseurs de 4400-likes, je n’arrive pas à trouver d’infos détaillées sur la fameuse barrette de 4Mo de sgram. J’aimerais savoir si en changeant les chips de ma 1mo dram je peux l’upgrader pour avoir des résolutions correctes, si vous avez des photos !


De quoi passer en 2Mo de vram : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-2MB-...718895?hash=item4201f5ab2f:g:GsMAAOSw9Xlc7z6R


----------



## Big Ben (17 Mai 2020)

Outch, le prix...

Clairement ça ressemble beaucoup à ma 1Mo, je doute que ça soit une 2Mo.
Truc intéressant, ma carte 1Mo a la même référence que la 2Mo, mais que 2 IC, des EDO 5V à 60ms, contre 50ms sur celle de gpbonneau.
En effet, faut plutôt que je trouve une bonne carte PCI. Je crois que j'en ai une ou deux mais rien de fou. Et les voodoo sont hors de prix.

J'ai pas encore pu booter mon 4400/160 en restauration, l'alim a le fusible HS. Faut que j'en trouve un autre pour tester.
En plus vu que je vais sûrement le vendre j'ai mis la main sur entre temps un 4400/200, pas encore regardé dans le détail la bête.

Et j'ai peut-être une carte de spare quelque part.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Outch, le prix...
> 
> Clairement ça ressemble beaucoup à ma 1Mo, je doute que ça soit une 2Mo.
> Truc intéressant, ma carte 1Mo a la même référence que la 2Mo, mais que 2 IC, des EDO 5V à 60ms, contre 50ms sur celle de gpbonneau.
> ...


Spare for me ?


----------



## Big Ben (18 Mai 2020)

Ah vi, je te confirme j’ai spare, boîtier un peu rouillé, pas de lecteur cd, pas d’alimentation, pas de façade, pas de ram, pas de vram, mais mais...
Y’a un riser 2 PCI + CSII et une carte mère avec un 603e à 200Mhz


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Ah vi, je te confirme j’ai spare, boîtier un peu rouillé, pas de lecteur cd, pas d’alimentation, pas de façade, pas de ram, pas de vram, mais mais...
> Y’a un riser 2 PCI + CSII et une carte mère avec un 603e à 200Mhz


YAOUUU !!!!


----------



## Big Ben (31 Mai 2020)

Bon j’ai remis la main sur mon pas Starmax de pas spare, et outch... c’est poussiéreux :s













Mais bon si ça démarre ça veut dire que y’aura deux heureux!


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2020)

N'oublie pas le bouton "cuda" s'il ne démarre pas…

Dis donc il est bien rempli, une barrette vidéo de Sdram (combien ?), une barrette de cache L2.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal poussiéreux le pauvre…


----------



## Big Ben (31 Mai 2020)

Alors il démarre, en tout cas il faut son chime. J’ai pas encore branché d’écran. Du coup ça veut dire que j’ai une alimentation pour tester la carte de spare 

La barrette de vram ça doit être une 2Mo. 

Faut que je me trouve une petite carte vidéo PCI sympathique, et une autre ethernet CSII, j’ai vampirisé celle de ce 4400 pour la mettre dans mon 5500/275.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Alors il démarre, en tout cas il faut son chime. J’ai pas encore branché d’écran. Du coup ça veut dire que j’ai une alimentation pour tester la carte de spare
> 
> La barrette de vram ça doit être une 2Mo.
> 
> Faut que je me trouve une petite carte vidéo PCI sympathique, et une autre ethernet CSII, j’ai vampirisé celle de ce 4400 pour la mettre dans mon 5500/275.



Pas facile à trouver une carte CSII ethernet...
On trouve plus facilement des cartes ethernet PCI pour PowerMac, il y a 2 places sur le riser PCI du 4400.
C’est ce que j’ai mis dans mon 5500 vu que je trouvais pas de CSII.


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2020)

Dans le StarMax, le riser n'est pas identique (mais j'ai aussi un riser de 4400).
Il possède 3 slots PCI, donc chez moi j'ai : carte Ethernet, carte USB, carte graphique.

J'attends le test du vrai boot, les miens "chiment", mais c'est tout…


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2020)

Grace à *Big Ben* et son don d'une carte mère de 4400 mon StarMax est reparti pour de nouvelles aventures !  

Un peu de dremel pour les sorties arrières puisque le StarMax offre une sortie VGA alors que pour le 4400 c'est du DB15 donc plus large.

Le bouton de mise en route/arrêt n'est pas branché, la CM du StarMax est légèrement différente, mais ça démarre au clavier ou avec le bouton reset.

Les 3 cartes PCI (USB, Ethernet, Vidéo) fonctionnent parfaitement, la carte Crescendo G3/L2 fait le job.
Simplement je suis en 144Mo (64*2 + 16) de Ram au lieu de 160 puisque j'ai cramé la barrette de 32Mo 

Bref, résolu.

Et encore merci *BB*


----------

